# Need help in the Northern Unit



## kmax (Oct 8, 2007)

My name is Aaron I have not been on here for a wile but I always had good help and advise.....So that said; -)O(- I just got home from day one of Muzzleloader Deer in the northern unit. I had my but handed to me. I had knee surgery 7 weeks ago and back surgery 3 weeks ago, I thought I could pull it off if I just road hunt, I am pretty sore, and I dont think I can handle tooo much more If anyone can help me out my buddy and I (both out of work him because of layoffs and I because of an industrial accident). We are just looking for freezer meat some help would be appreciated. Weather it be in access to private land, or advise for public land. 
My buddy has a back ground in construction, and I in Emergency and public service, we cant pay but could in the future offer help.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Shoot Lunkerhunter a PM.


----------



## kmax (Oct 8, 2007)

Will do thank you!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I have walk in access property for Sunday and Monday in Box Elder Co. Give a look on DWR website and call ma on my cell listed there. Lance


----------



## kmax (Oct 8, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher Thanks I have sent you a PM, 
Thanks to you and lunklerhunter2 for your help. Thats what this is all about hunters helping hunters, Thanks to you both


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Hey Kmax, this is Brimhall.
I thought you were going to try the spot I told you about? Lunker Hunter has a good spot too. Tell him we are buds and maybe he will guide you on his little secret area.

Good Luck man,
Matt


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Matt, i have given him several good areas to look. It sounds like he has got into some deer but not been able to seal the deal. If it weren't for the duck opener this weekend i would have taken them out.


----------



## kmax (Oct 8, 2007)

Ya its been fun, I have had good time I appreciate the help I have been given. and I will be in better health next year and I can realy get after it. Lunkerhunter your a stud thanks again! You need to do nothing more. 
I am going to get a chance to hunt Private land in the Upper Valley tomorrow on my brother-In-Laws' family farm, I think that will be easer on the back and knee...


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

kmax said:


> Ya its been fun, I have had good time I appreciate the help I have been given. and I will be in better health next year and I can realy get after it. Lunkerhunter your a stud thanks again! You need to do nothing more.
> I am going to get a chance to hunt Private land in the Upper Valley tomorrow on my brother-In-Laws' family farm, I think that will be easer on the back and knee...


I am duck hunting sat and sun but if you put one down and need help sun evening or monday morning shoot me a pm and I will come help you retrieve it. Lunkerhunter is a good friend that is why I steered you toward him. I know a couple places he hunts but it is not my place to take people to his spots. That's just how I roll.


----------



## kmax (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks again, and thats the way it should be, someone elses hard work (scouting, experience) can not just be delt like cards. its a right of passage, I have my spots too I am just too banged up to get there... and I will be the first to admit that I am hush hush about them, unless trust it built. "I Feel ya Dawg"
I found a hot spot for elk in an open bull unit scouted it, passed the info on to a trusted friend who scouted it for a month had it all pegged out, told a big fat fatty mouth some details who turned it into Woodstock Utah 08 and punked the whole area. so I get that,


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Tomorrow evening, you pay for my gas and i will try and get you a shot. We left a nice forkie tied to an apple tree with a gallon of water. I will post the report from last night after i get done eating dinner.
P.S. My aunt and uncle(along with all their kids) are shooting 87 grains of powder in a .45 cal muzzy and they all have killed their LE elk with 1 shot beyond 100 yards.


----------



## kmax (Oct 8, 2007)

So I filled my tag with a very respectable* Bountiful *fed buck Wednesday night, I snuck up on him in his bed and put one in his neck at 21 yards&#8230; Thanks again for everyone's help. I had an awesome buddy that climbed down to my buck and drug him out 1000 yards to the lower road, Thanks Jeremy!

Lunkerhunter sorry I never got your message till last night for some reason it did not forward to my phone. Thanks for the offer.. and all your help. 
As for the one that got away, It has been confirmed buy two separate hunting groups than my buck was in fact taken from me. And the fact that it was taken from the same section of road with out firing a shot&#8230; well it goes without saying. "It is what it is" and that's the joy of hunting! Love you guys thanks again&#8230;


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Thats awesome, wheres the pics??? were you up bountiful canyon in a red ford ranger?? saw a couple guys bringing one out of there wednesday night.


----------



## kmax (Oct 8, 2007)

No I was in a green Ford Exploder. I was just off of skyline drive, I shot him within the last 5 minutes of day light so I called for some help being crippled and all, My buddy never got him out till 2300 that night. So there was no light to take Pics and the wife would not do it at home so SOL on pics. His head went to the butcher with the rest of him and I forgot to take them off…So I am sure I have lost the rack no big deal though I have tried every way possible to cook them up and I cant get those antlers to taste good anyway…wink, wink.


----------

